# Paper deer vital targets



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I was wondering if someone had some deer vital targets that they would like to share with us. I can't seem to find any online, if anyone knows where I can find some on line to print off that would be great.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Vitals*

Hey maybe this would help i printed some off i just copied them and enlarged them on Word

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/Deer_Vitals_Paper_Target_14_x18_12ct/1874


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice link!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

a Google search for images of deer vitals displays a bunch of good choices. http://images.google.com/images?q=d...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1 

you can copy any of those images to Word or AutoCAD and print/plot them out for your homemade target options.

good luck and straight shooting!


----------



## wbhinton (May 6, 2008)

i like this idea, never thought of it before.


----------



## dwlk5 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's some more http://http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

dwlk5 said:


> Here's some more http://http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm.


Please double check your links before posting...

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

great link Russ!!


----------



## dwlk5 (Dec 13, 2008)

russ said:


> Please double check your links before posting...
> 
> http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm


Next time i'll keep it to my self


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the links guys.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

dwlk5 said:


> Next time i'll keep it to my self


given the crap hole I ended up at following your link, that would actually be a good plan.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

Not deer, but free:

http://www.tnoutdoorsmen.com/targets.htm

http://www.mytargets.com/

http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

warped Arrow said:


> Not deer, but free:
> 
> http://www.tnoutdoorsmen.com/targets.htm
> 
> ...


Sweet sites!!!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> Sweet sites!!!


x 2


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

You can take a vitals image and create a printable poster size target in pdf from this site; 
http://www.blockposters.com


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Fantail said:


> You can take a vitals image and create a printable poster size target in pdf from this site;
> http://www.blockposters.com




OK now thats cool but I tried making one of a lifesize deer and my picture was way too small and was blurry. Looking for a huge deer picture and would also like one with vitals.

found some of these pics...

http://www.bearemg.com/cgi-scripts/releases.cgi?CLIENT_ID=C12


----------

